# Rough shots of my darkroom



## rob91 (Sep 22, 2008)

Small shooting space made this kind of difficult, but this is pretty much what it looks like.


----------



## Early (Sep 23, 2008)

You really gotta love photography to go to those extremes.  Bless you!


----------



## cameron yang (Sep 25, 2008)

Good idea and i like it too
but i am busy and have no room to built my darkroom.
hope the day when i have time and the room.


----------



## terri (Sep 26, 2008)

I don't find it particularly "extreme"; it looks more like a clever use of existing space.    Many people use the bathroom as a darkroom; running water is such a plus.    

Looking forward to seeing prints out of this!


----------



## James Learie (Oct 7, 2008)

I want a dark room so bad. Maybe soon. I like the setup you have there, what do you have covering the window?


----------



## rob91 (Oct 9, 2008)

James Learie said:


> I want a dark room so bad. Maybe soon. I like the setup you have there, what do you have covering the window?



It's cardboard, which actually doesn't work too well. It's attached with velcro, which makes it easy to take on and off (something I wanted so the shower would be usable), but it does allow light leaks around the side. As it stands I can only use it at night. It would work a lot better to just put up some kind of black material and tape around the edges, but then, not so easy to take it off then back on.


----------



## monkeykoder (Oct 9, 2008)

rob91 said:


> It's cardboard, which actually doesn't work too well. It's attached with velcro, which makes it easy to take on and off (something I wanted so the shower would be usable), but it does allow light leaks around the side. As it stands I can only use it at night. It would work a lot better to just put up some kind of black material and tape around the edges, but then, not so easy to take it off then back on.



Maybe just put the shower curtain up?


----------



## Smilemon (Oct 12, 2008)

Look like a lot of school surplus stuff. My dark room looks a lot like that.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 16, 2008)

rob91 said:


> It's cardboard, which actually doesn't work too well. It's attached with velcro, which makes it easy to take on and off (something I wanted so the shower would be usable), but it does allow light leaks around the side. As it stands I can only use it at night. It would work a lot better to just put up some kind of black material and tape around the edges, but then, not so easy to take it off then back on.



I use a peice of plywood with foam pipe lagging around the perimiter.  When I want the darkroom I simply push it inti the window reveal & the foam seals the light out.

When my wife demands the use of the room for crafts with the kids I pull it out again.


----------



## Ejazzle (Nov 1, 2008)

Kinda reminds me of a drug dealers bathroom.


----------



## samal (Nov 1, 2008)

I ran the same setup in 80s when I was 16.

20 years later - I went digital and here is my darkroom:


----------



## kelley_french (Nov 1, 2008)

i would like to have a dark room, it looks like it would be fun to develop your own film


----------



## Don Simon (Nov 2, 2008)

kelley_french said:


> i would like to have a dark room, it looks like it would be fun to develop your own film



You don't need a darkroom to develop black and white film. You only need complete darkness when loading the film into a developing tank. Give it a try


----------



## christopher walrath (Nov 2, 2008)

Won't ruin a good darkroom thread with a response to the PC pic.

Good onya.  Keep on printin'.  Tell the kids to hold it.  You're not there yet.


----------



## Paul Ron (Nov 15, 2008)

Congreatualtions, that is a fine darkroom, nice work. It will bring back many memories in your older age when your kids show you their setup. My son is in the process of building his first darkroom in an attic.... should be very interesting hauling water up the ladder. 

To help you save some time in setup n breakdown... you really don't need the cardboard around the enlarger at all. Block up the window really well, put some weather stripping around the door n a door sweep n you are good to go. 

BTW that easel... the white surface should be painted black or use a black paper under your print while exposing. I did some experiments some time ago trying to figure our where my fog was coming from n found it was the white easel reflectin back up through the paper (I have the same one you use) even though I use double weight fiber. 

Try this one night... put a black sheet half way under your paper when making the exposure. You'll see half the print will be fogged.


----------

